
Static Analysis of Open Source .NET Projects - aespinoza
http://www.codingblocks.net/programming/static-analysis-of-open-source-net-projects/
======
_random_
Hopefully with the Roslyn release static analysis will gain even more ground.
Producing hundreds of unit tests shouldn't be the only strategy.

